# Amberleah 3rd shot vet check



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah goes for her 3rd shot today and I am having her right back leg looked at and her ears, also I notice her fur on her back is blotchy. She has a long dark patch of fur going down her spine and is spreading out and blotchy now. Maybe she is losing her baby fur. I am having it check out anyway while I am there. Since I am only giving 1/2 doses the vet wants her to have 1 extra shot. What do you think.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm. i never heard of giving 1/2 doses. Always thought no matter how big or small , for the vaccines they need to get the same amount...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I made the vet do it in 1/2 doses.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are concerned if the shots actually are providing sufficient immunity, schedule a titer for about 3 weeks after the last shot and it will tell you for sure if there are antibodies present to fight off distemper and parvo. Otherwise you are just guessing and hoping that you catch the right 'window' of time for the immunity to 'take'.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was going to ask her about titer today


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah went for her 3rd visit, since she did good on her other two doses they decided to give her a full one. She said they couldn't do a titer yet till she is 1 year old. I don't understand that. She is sleeping now but played for a while and ate good. The shot bled a little bit and when they put a pad on it she cried. My Poor baby. She thinks the dry missing patches of fur can be worms and taken her nutrients away but only guessing. I have to give pill tomorrow. I am adding extra puppy formula to her food. I have to take her back in 3 weeks. If no better then they will do a skin test. Her ears are fine look very good. Her leg looks good. They had to mussel her she wanted to bit them. The mussel was little big and she looked so funny, I wish I had took picture.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Amberleah broke the 2 lb mark. She weighed 2.2 lbs.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

You don't need to give dogs the full amount. They give them way too much. It does matter on the size of the dogs. But Vets are old school and most won't change their way of practice. Read about vaccines from *Dr Jean Dodds*. It is really interesting! 

My vet only does 1/2 a dose. I would NEVER use a Vet who gave Combo shots or a full dose. My Vet splits up the vaccines... Distemper one visit, then 4 weeks later Parvo, etc. NEVER give your dogs the Combo shots they are extremely dangerous!


----------

